# crt (fransızca bir kısaltma)



## vesaas

Merhaba
Banka terminolojisinin geçtiği bir metinde şöyle bir ifade var: "46 ltq.- valeur 28 crt.". "crt"nin anlamı nedir acaba? bir para birimi ya da tahvil falan olabilir mi dersiniz?
Teşekkürler


----------



## Kibele

Merhaba
Hiç emin olmamakla birlikte "courant" yani cari değeri veriyor olabilir mi?


----------



## Kibele

Diğer sorularla birleşince "credit" in kısaltması olabilir.


----------



## vesaas

evet bana da öyle gibi geldi ama o zaman "28 kredi değerinde" gibi bir anlam çıkıyor. yine de tam ne kastedildiğini anlayamadım


----------



## Kibele

Burada da "içinde bulunulan ayın 28'indeki değer" kast ediliyor olabilir.


----------



## dawar

Hiç emin olmamakla beraber genede belki bu olabilir diye link veriyorum :

http://www.crt.asso.fr/

Bu fransız derneği para karşılığında yemek için sodexo tarzında kuponlar veriyor...

Bana ne "courant" nede "crédit" mantıklı gelmiyor burda..

daha geniş kontekst varsa değerlendirme olasılığıda artar tabiki.


----------

